# Pure power introduces 2000 watt ac regenerator



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Pure Power, one of the best in AC re-generation, has introduced a new model.


http://www.hometheaterreview.com/av...regenerator_for_high_end_av_systems003997.php


PurePower Introduces 2000 Watt AC Regenerator For High End AV Systems

* By: HomeTheaterReview.com

* Category:
* AC Power Product News, Audiophile, News, Stereo Amplifier News, Stereo Preamplifier News

* Resources & Links:
* AC Power Products
* , Audiophile APS
* , PurePower


* May 8, 2009


Audiophile grade AC power company, PurePower just started shipping its most powerful regenerator, the Model 2000. The Model 2000 (MSRP $2,995) outputs over 2000 Watts of perfect, isolated, battery reference power. Model 2000 has 10 receptacles, the 1050 ($2,495) and 700 ($1,795) have 8. Export models are supplied with a dozen different kinds of country-specific receptacles.

PurePower AC power products are specifically designed for audiophile and home theater use. The idea behind the products are to get your high performance AV system "off the grid" as the PurePower products fully recreate the AC coming into your system to a perfect signal.

Up until the recent launch of the Model 2000 PurePower, the biggest systems with reference grade amplifiers needed more than one PurePower. Now, all but the most grandiose AV systems and home theater can have "pure" power from one single AV power component.

PurePower founder and president Damian Janzen said "Owners of high end AV gear know their systems can't reach their full performance potential if the in-bound power is unstable, noisy, and distorted. PurePower products convert the inbound AC from the local service provider to DC, removing all the noise and distortion in the process, before creating a brand new AC voltage sine wave, augmented by it's own internal battery system. The battery system provides total isolation from the local power grid, so that the very common voltage sags, surges, and transients can't affect the AV system, even in a blackout".

Without clean, stable voltage and instantaneous current on demand, AV systems can't sound and look like they were designed to. Critics and dealers alike report than the improvements in system dynamics are meaningful and easily heard and seen. Beyond the performance improvements, the protection that comes with a PurePower products is industry-best.

On www.purepoweraps.com the company offers consumers the chance to have their system matched with the correct power products based on the actual draw of their other AV components via PurePower's "Power Audit" which is available at no cost to consumers.


----------

